# Calling all Ohioans!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm curious how many are out there. I'm in the Cleveland area.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*raises hand* I'm in Cleveland too.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

There have got to be some more too... We'll see if any others see this thread. Have you come across others, leppardess??


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

ardrum said:


> There have got to be some more too... We'll see if any others see this thread. Have you come across others, leppardess??


FairleighCalm is in Columbus and I've met him in the past... really nice guy. *thinks...* I know there are other Ohioans on the board but I can't think of any off the top of my head.

They'll see this thread and post, I'm sure :squeeze


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm very close to Ohio!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



srschirm said:


> I'm very close to Ohio!


That counts! :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Maybe I should re-name the thread, "Calling all Ohioans and Almost Ohioans!"


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

ardrum said:


> Maybe I should re-name the thread, "Calling all Ohioans and Almost Ohioans!"


 :lol Maybe. When I first joined here and someone started an Ohio thread, a lot of 'almost' Ohioans posted so.... :stu


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

ardrum said:


> Maybe I should re-name the thread, "Calling all Ohioans and Almost Ohioans!"


I'm not from Ohio, but I'm a few miles from it.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

<<less than a mile from Ohio.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LOL! Are there tax advantages or something to living right outside Ohio!??


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



Disintegrate said:


> <<less than a mile from Ohio.


Boy, this brings back some memories :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ardrum said:


> LOL! Are there tax advantages or something to living right outside Ohio!??


Actually, those of us living just across the border in KY get boned on our car tax every year. I can't vouch for any monetary benefits though.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I live in Dayton, normally. Amocholes, Classified, MM75, and person 86 are all in my part of the state.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

i'm representing the 614


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Only one central Ohioan. That's a bit surprising. Seems that SW Ohio is winning with the list Kelly has provided.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Central Ohio Checking in........and I know there are more Oh'ers here.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm back in Ohio now (for a while at least).


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I moved away from Ohio. Will be back in December for a little bit. Enjoy the snow!


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sup. Five-one-three reprezent.

How come there are multiple people from SAS who live in/around Dayton and like nobody from Cincinnati? Dayton! There's like nothing in Dayton.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm surprised there are only two people from all of NE Ohio.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



person86 said:


> Sup. Five-one-three reprezent.
> 
> How come there are multiple people from SAS who live in/around Dayton and like nobody from Cincinnati? Dayton! There's like nothing in Dayton.


My boyfriend's family and job are in Dayton and that's why I commute. 

Plus, you've got that whole Florence group too.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



Kelly said:


> My boyfriend's family and job are in Dayton and that's why I commute.
> 
> Plus, you've got that whole Florence group too.


So, they have Interweb in Germany?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



person86 said:


> Sup. Five-one-three reprezent.
> 
> How come there are multiple people from SAS who live in/around Dayton and like nobody from Cincinnati? Dayton! There's like nothing in Dayton.


Columbus is the biggest city in Ohio yet i've only seen 2 other people from here on this site.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



NeedleInTheHay said:


> person86 said:
> 
> 
> > Sup. Five-one-three reprezent.
> ...


Cuyahoga county is the most populated county in Ohio (1,393,978 people in 2000 census, Franklin had 1,068,978, Hamilton had 845,303), but we've got just two members up here. Perhaps there were more people in the past, or perhaps there are some lurkers from both the C-bus and Cleveland areas.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



ardrum said:


> Perhaps there were more people in the past, or perhaps there are some lurkers from both the C-bus and Cleveland areas.


My guess is that they either don't want to post in this thread to preserve their privacy or haven't seen it yet :stu Not everyone comes into this forum. I know that Brimontz (Brian) is in Cleveland too.

Yeah, in the past, there were quite a few NE Ohioans here. I actually met a few back in the day.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



leppardess said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps there were more people in the past, or perhaps there are some lurkers from both the C-bus and Cleveland areas.
> ...


Yeah it probably comes and goes. Also, you're right that this isn't the most popular board on the forum. I guess some people might be a bit skittish of the "Connections" board, lol.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



ardrum said:


> Yeah it probably comes and goes. Also, you're right that this isn't the most popular board on the forum. I guess some people might be a bit skittish of the "Connections" board, lol.


 :lol Yeah, most people see this forum for meeting Mr. or Mrs. Right... or something like that :b

It is kind of disappointing that more Clevelanders aren't posting. You would think that this being the most populated area of the state that the percentage of people would be from this area :con


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



leppardess said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it probably comes and goes. Also, you're right that this isn't the most popular board on the forum. I guess some people might be a bit skittish of the "Connections" board, lol.
> ...


Yeah. We'll see if it changes in the future. As you can see, I also added "Cleveland, Ohio" to my location to see if anyone in the area comments that they are in the area too.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



person86 said:


> So, they have Interweb in Germany?


Sort of. I have to pay someone else in the dorm to siphon his wireless.

I didn't have the web for a week when I first got here. I went even crazier than I usually am. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



Kelly said:


> I didn't have the web for a week when I first got here. I went even crazier than I usually am.


I have to say this in the nicest way possible, but you don't get to go to Germany everyday, so make the most of it and get out to see and experience it. The Internet will still be here when you get back to Ohio.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I live in the 'nati

Reds rule
Bengals rule
Bearcats rule


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



Classified said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't have the web for a week when I first got here. I went even crazier than I usually am.
> ...


I have been. I've posted a crap-load of pics in the picture forum. This city rolls up their sidewalks pretty early though. Everything is closed by 8:00 and on Saturdays it's 4:00. Don't even try to go somewhere on a Sunday. Nothing is open. On my first Sunday here, I went off in search of something to eat - nothing was open! Then I tried the three supermarkets - all closed! The only thing open was McDonald's. uke

Plus, aside from one museum (not sure where it is), I think I've done just about everything it has to offer already, too. (Actually, my tour book says the museum is open on Sunday, so I might go there then.)

My pics are in a thread called "Berlin pics" even though I'm no longer in Berlin. Check them out when you get a chance, if you'd like.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



Kelly said:


> Sort of. I have to pay someone else in the dorm to siphon his wireless.
> 
> I didn't have the web for a week when I first got here. I went even crazier than I usually am.


Ha... that happened to me when I moved recently; no wireless routers around and it took the cable idiots a week to get Internet set up. I just about died. Glad you managed to survive, somehow. :b


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm in Oberlin Ohio...lived in cleveland for at least 8 years...grew up in Parma, Ohio


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi enlydiazee,
I went to Oberlin to give a ride to an SAer to one of the first get togethers. Are you in school?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



enlydiazee said:


> I'm in Oberlin Ohio...lived in cleveland for at least 8 years...grew up in Parma, Ohio


Oh wow! I'm in technically in Brooklyn, just down the road from Parma :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've passed through both Brooklyn and Parma since I moved up here. I'm in Lakewood and work downtown.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: re: Calling all Ohioans!*



enlydiazee said:


> I'm in Oberlin Ohio...lived in cleveland for at least 8 years...grew up in Parma, Ohio


I lived in Wellington for 4 years growing up. I know Oberlin quite well.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm about twenty miles north of Cincinnati.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Representing Youngstown, Ohio. (Well, I don't live in Youngtown but I'm about 15 minutes from it.)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

maggiemae84 said:


> Representing Youngstown, Ohio. (Well, I don't live in Youngtown but I'm about 15 minutes from it.)


Ahh, you can join leppardess and me as the NE Ohio representatives. We've got three now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

So where and when are we meeting?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> So where and when are we meeting?


Ha, the question that killed the thread. This happened last time we tried to meet up.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

For some reason it usually does. There are actually quite a few in the Dayton area and we've never been able to meet up. I did get to meet Kelly one night. I took her to a gay bar where her boyfriend posed for a picture with the naked DJ. (actually he was wearing a thong){the DJ, not the boyfriend}


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> For some reason it usually does. There are actually quite a few in the Dayton area and we've never been able to meet up. I did get to meet Kelly one night. I took her to a gay bar where her boyfriend posed for a picture with the naked DJ. (actually he was wearing a thong){the DJ, not the boyfriend}


Oh, man, I forgot that I still have that picture. I could use that to blackmail the jackass. 

As to when we could meet, I'm not coming back until October 31 and then I have to find a place to live in Cincy and who knows how long that'll take.

I've also met person86. Now that I'll live in Cincy, we should go do something when I get back.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

You's moving to The 'Nati? Werd.

Sadly I'm temporarily moving out of Cinci in a few weeks and won't be back until March-ish next year.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm in the Cleveland area.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

person86 said:



> You's moving to The 'Nati? Werd.
> 
> Sadly I'm temporarily moving out of Cinci in a few weeks and won't be back until March-ish next year.


@$%^#&^^$# *&^%$*!!!!!!! :fall

Well, I'll still be there in March. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hey, another Cleveland area person.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll be in Cleveland (well, Canton) in a few months as well.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cool, person86. I've only been up here since the start of July, but I like it so far.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Psshh, yeah, I'm sure it's wonderful in the summer. I'm going to be there for awhile in like January, February, March. Any seasoned (ha, ha) Cleavlanders care to comment on if it's really as miserable in the winter as it seems like it would be, right under all the lakes and stuff?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

person86 said:


> Psshh, yeah, I'm sure it's wonderful in the summer. I'm going to be there for awhile in like January, February, March. Any seasoned (ha, ha) Cleavlanders care to comment on if it's really as miserable in the winter as it seems like it would be, right under all the lakes and stuff?


Cleveland winters suck, depending on where you are. East Side gets it worse than West Side. After February, it gets a lot colder usually.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

http://www.nrcc.cornell.edu/ccd/avgsnf98.html

According to that at least, it's around 55-56 inches of snow per year. That's twice as much as in Columbus, OH. To be honest, I'm betting Clevelanders exaggerate the snowfall. I have HUGE expectations (150+ inches), and if it's only around 55-60, I'll be in for quite the awakening.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

ardrum said:


> http://www.nrcc.cornell.edu/ccd/avgsnf98.html
> 
> According to that at least, it's around 55-56 inches of snow per year. That's twice as much as in Columbus, OH. To be honest, I'm betting Clevelanders exaggerate the snowfall. I have HUGE expectations (150+ inches), and if it's only around 55-60, I'll be in for quite the awakening.


If it snowed that much per year (150+ inches), I wouldn't be living here. 50+ inches per winter is more than enough for me when you're out there shoving it and having to walk around in it. Sometimes, a storm can dump over a foot of snow within a 24 hour period. In fact, we had a storm (more like multiple storms back to back) come through in a few days time and dumped close to 2 feet where I live. Thankfully, my best friend was up visiting me and helped me dig out.

Although, it depends on what part of the area you're living in. Like I said, East Side or anywhere east of Cleveland gets far more than West Side. Lake effect snow is a ***** at times.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Here's a pretty cool map:

http://www.birminghamproject.org/maps/map_14.htm


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

That's awesome, thanks guys. I really don't mind the cold as long as there's snow and it looks like Canton is clearly in the 50+ in/yr area.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can see which side of the lake is wider - more water to hit against the land's cold air. You also have to take into account that Lake Erie is the most shallow of the lakes, meaning it would be the easiest to freeze over. With the drought, I would have said it was have been easier this year, but they got flooding instead.


----------

